# ONIDA Mobiles ..... any idea??



## Tech.Masti (Jul 30, 2008)

ONIDA just advertised in local newspaper about their mobiles, and those are fully Made in India. looks good, even one handset claiming that it can give *28 days* battery backup in one charge !!!! 

List of models *here*
got some models price *here*
any one used it??


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

is there any one having horns ?


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't think that Onida will b able 2 deliver the quality that SE and Nokia are delivering...And 28 days battery backup...This can't b true, I guess


----------



## k6153r (Jul 30, 2008)

Not only Onida, many oeculiar companies are trying their luck. But, I don't think anybody can beat Nokia or SE atleast for some time.

eg.
USHA LEXUS (supposed to be making mixees)


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 30, 2008)

So, finally Nokia & SE fans r here.

Come on man, change ur mind, there is more in this world than Nokia & SE.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 30, 2008)

Why go for Onida when plenty of options are available?


----------



## moshel (Jul 30, 2008)

its not correct to write-off Onida or any other new company without proper testing, using and reviews. I guess we should wait for proper user reviews before coming to the conclusion.

All in all the mobile phone market is growing and its good for the consumer.


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2008)

They're good considering the low-end mobile segments and may even sell good because in India, a huge group of people buys cheap mobiles.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jul 30, 2008)

In the end consumer will be the real winner....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 30, 2008)

sometimes losers too


----------

